
Ancient astronauts - hhs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_astronauts
======
java-man
Funny story: when I visited Japan and went to the Tokyo National musem [0]
specifically to see the Jomon figurine [1] which, during my childhood, I
remember reading about in the context of "ancient astronauts" in the Soviet
pop sci.

When I came out of the museum, I saw a man with a face that looked nearly
identical! The guy had the same slit eyes and the kind of puffy bags around
them. Too bad I did not ask him for permission to take a picture :-)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo_National_Museum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo_National_Museum)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Stone_statue,_late_Jomon_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Stone_statue,_late_Jomon_period.JPG)

